# Closed or open?



## turtwigtortoise (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi all, 

I know this is a highly debated topic, but just wanted some no nonsense opinions on whether a vivarium or tortoise table is the correct choice for my little tort, the contradicting information can get a little frustrating.

I know it can vary based on breed and age. My tort is a 1 year old Hermann’s Tortoise.

Any opinions on the best form of enclosure would be appreciated - just want him to be at his maximum health.

Thanks.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 27, 2021)

Not a debate on TFO- for babies a closed chamber is absolutely necessary for proper growth and safe maintenance of heat. The number of times that new members almost kill their babies since some internet troll said low temps and humidity mimic the wild?. TFO members around the world have worked to make the care for torts the very best which often means changing what you do or admitting what you did was wrong. How many people do you know that would willing accept they did something wrong and change. Use Facebook for its fake news, self imagined dramas and entertainment value not education. BTW welcome we do love the torts


----------



## turtwigtortoise (Jan 27, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Not a debate on TFO- for babies a closed chamber is absolutely necessary for proper growth and safe maintenance of heat. The number of times that new members almost kill their babies since some internet troll said low temps and humidity mimic the wild?. TFO members around the world have worked to make the care for torts the very best which often means changing what you do or admitting what you did was wrong. How many people do you know that would willing accept they did something wrong and change. Use Facebook for its fake news, self imagined dramas and entertainment value not education. BTW welcome we do love the torts



Thank you! I really do appreciate the honest advice.

I do currently have him in a closed chamber, my house can be very draughty so I figured this was the best for his temperature.

Any good threads or websites for me to refer to would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 27, 2021)

So how old and what kind? I have a 2.5 year old Russian and 2 year old leopard. Both are male and flashed me so I knew?


----------



## turtwigtortoise (Jan 27, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> So how old and what kind? I have a 2.5 year old Russian and 2 year old leopard. Both are male and flashed me so I knew?


 He is a 1 year old Hermann’s Tortoise! Not sure if his sex just yet although I keep using male pronouns without realising ??


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2021)

turtwigtortoise said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this is a highly debated topic, but just wanted some no nonsense opinions on whether a vivarium or tortoise table is the correct choice for my little tort, the contradicting information can get a little frustrating.
> 
> ...


The answer to this question depends on what the temperatures and humidity are in the room where your tortoise enclosure will be kept, and also on what temperatures and humidity the species and size of tortoise you are keeping will require.

If you have a red foot tortoise, which needs warm temps and high humidity, an open topped table will work great... IF your open topped table is kept in a hot humid reptile or fish room that is always the correct temperature and always has high humidity. In a cold dry living room in winter, there is no way to keep things warm and humid in an open topped table.

Imagine this: How comfortable would your house be in winter with no roof and no ceiling. Even if you ran the heater 24/7, I don't think you'd like to live in that sort of house for very long. We have a roof on our houses to trap the heat in. Same concept with an closed chamber. Trap the heat and humidity where you want it. Prevent the electrically generated heat and humidity from floating up and away into the room.

Vivariums are the best way to go. Just make sure the viv is large enough for your tortoise as it grows. Eventually you'll need one that is 4x8 feet, and there is a UK company making those now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 27, 2021)

You asked about web sites. We have a member who is a very knowledgeable Hermanni person and his website is hermannihaven.com or gardenstatetortoises.com. He has also written our Hermanns care sheet: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/


----------

